# Lexus SC300 stereo and interior rebuild



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

It's finally time to start rebuilding the audio system and interior in the lexus. I started in about a year ago but never got around to finishing and now I have a little more time and motivation to start again. The car started off with a tan and brown interior and I've slowly been working to convert it over to black with silver painted accents. I want to stay away as much as possible from "dying" the interior so a lot of it will be rewrapped in black vinyl and suede. Products going into the car

Pioneer/Carrozzeria DEH-P01II
Pioneer/Carrozzeria DEQ-P01II
Pioneer USB adapter ( wont be used much but I got it with the deck and eq)
Hybrid Audio Legatia L6SE
Hybrid Audio Legatia L1 Pro R2
Hybrid Audio Imagine I6SW 6.5 inch subs
Phoenix Gold Basscube
Genesis Series III Dual Mono (L1 Pro R2)
Genesis Series III Dual Mono Xtreme ( L6SE)
Genesis Profile Sub Ultra ( I6SW)

I'm just waiting for the amps to come in so no pics yet but I can't wait to see um.










Pic of what the interior looked like stock ( not a pic of my car but I didn't take a stock pic so I borrowed this one haha)


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Door panel first build then new rebuild

I rebuilt the bottom section of the door panel to house the L6 but now I changed up to the L6SE and thankfully the basket stayed the same. I originally was going to stick with tan so the first build was done in tan suede. I got over that look pretty fast.









Stock door panel with wood grain trim

































I never took a finish sanded pic so this one looks a little rough

















wrapped in tan suede


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Now to the recent rebuild. The bottom half of the panel was wrapped in black vinyl, the center section was done in black suede and the wood grain was painted silver. The I made trim rings for the L6SE and painted them silver also









Stripped and ready to wrap









Center section done in black suede









Wood grain and rings painted

















All put back together


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Trim rings being built. I used 3/16 plexi to make the rings but first I had to make a jig out of mdf and transfer that to the plexi just to make it a smoother finish and to have a jig if I ever need to make them again. Then I had to sand the router lines down smooth and paint them. Them color sand and buff the rings to make them smooth.


















































Before and after of the router lines being sanded out. Top is freshly cut and bottom is sanded smooth


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Next its wiring, dash work and A pillars


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Great work so far!!! Love the change to black.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. It's going to be a completely different car when you're done. Great fabrication work so far.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

SC300 with a stick! 

What great cars, and you have some nice stuff going in yours. This will be one to watch!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice start...can't wait to see some more pics


----------



## aporozco (Apr 6, 2011)

great build. I love these cars, I had a 400. I love seeing the builds.

Looks good so far, don't keep us waiting!


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

slowsedan01 said:


> SC300 with a stick!
> 
> What great cars, and you have some nice stuff going in yours. This will be one to watch!


yup 5spd, it took me a while to find one here but it was all worth it.

Thanks everyone for the kind words I hope to have more pics up soon


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

impact said:


> yup 5spd, it took me a while to find one here but it was all worth it.


I can imagine.. having to row from island to island. How many are actually out there? :laugh:


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

doors came out really nice.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

BowDown said:


> I can imagine.. having to row from island to island. How many are actually out there? :laugh:


Haha I'm not sure how many are around but this is the first one I've seen on this island but I'm sure it can't be the only one. I know there are a few on the other islands.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Those door pods are FANTASTIC! Nice oem look, yet you can still tell it's custom. Great fit and finish! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## onelivinlarge (Apr 10, 2011)

umm thats sexy. wanna do mine?


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

onelivinlarge said:


> umm thats sexy. wanna do mine?


If you were in Hawaii or Colorado I'd say sure haha
Thanks to all you guys for the love


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright it's tweeter pod time. When i did the first build on this car I made new pods in place of the factory tweeter location but in time I felt it lacked depth and height so it was time to do some A pillar pods. 

You can kind of see what the factory tweeter location looked like at the top of the door









I didn't take any build pics of these but these are the old pods I did the first time to house a set of L1 PRO SE's

















Then on to the A pillar. When I built these I decided to try the L1V2 first but keep the option open to go with L1PRO SE's or L1 PRO R2's. The outer diameter of the two tweeters are the same so the external shap of the pod wouldn't need to change but the tweeter opening would need to. So I actually built them to house the R2's and just fit a spacer ring inside that allowed me to screw in the L1V2. I wish I took pics of this when I built it.


















So now all I had to do is pop the spacer ring out and I decided to rewrap the pillars at the same time








You can see in this picture that I wrapped the old tweeter pod in black vinyl but I still have the spot there for the tweeter. I'm thinking of making some Hybrid Audio logos and sticking um in there instead of redoing the whole thing


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

Well done sir!


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

I started to work on the sub enclosure, I got the frame built out now I just need to lay some fiberglass but I'm waiting for a day with more time and better weather


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SUB'd


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Little update. I pulled out most of the interior today (seats, carpet, center console, most of the dash and some other things) Then I pulled out all of the old wiring I had in there so I could make room for the new wires. You'll probably notice the foam padding on the floor, that was from the first install I did. There is a layer of deadening material directly on the floor and then I glued the 1/2 inch foam over that which helped to cut down noise pretty drastically. I didn't go crazy with the deadening because the car is pretty quiet to begin with so I didn't have to go over board. I didn't take pics of it the first time but I'll take some as it is now.

Speaker wires all Rockford, 3 sets per side all techflexed and tagged
12ga midbass
12ga midrange (if I decide to go 3 way)
16ga tweeter


















Power wire 1/0 Rockford also techflexed









Power wire and speaker wire runs on driver side

















Speaker wire run on passenger side


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Fiber optic cable, IP Bus cable, Remote wires and cable for basscube techflexed and run down the center and over to the passenger side with the speaker wires
























I used some loom on top of the techflex in certain areas that seemed like it might get tight


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Also decided to do a little soldering project. The LCD screen for my ac controls were bleeding out and I could only see half of the screen and rather than spend 100+ on a used one that will probably do the same eventually I ended up buying a new LCD screen and replaced it myself.









half of the board done just got another 5 million to go on the other side and then I have to solder it all back, how fun









All soldered back up just have to reassemble and test








the size of the contacts next to my pinky


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Sweet build! Love those 5 speed sc300's! Can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Excellent work on the screen swap! 

I wish I pulled the seats/interior when running the wires. Could of saved alot of hand scrapes.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Where did you get the LCD display from?

Jay


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I love the interior change to black. Very nice work. Great craftsmanship skills.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I would like to get some info on the LCD screen as well.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind words.

As for the LCD screen I bought it off of ebay and a lot of the clublexus guys have purchased from him also. Here's a link to his ebay page
eBay My World - gtshokoor

Hope that helps you guys out


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

looking great sir. And the A/C display is a common problem on the SC and LS. I ordered one also like 2 months ago, just haven't had time to install it yet.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Audible Physics said:


> looking great sir. And the A/C display is a common problem on the SC and LS. I ordered one also like 2 months ago, just haven't had time to install it yet.


Thanks man. Yup that's one of the many little issues of owning an older SC along with the gauge cluster and needles and random cracked brittle parts haha. I'm sure you've seen some of that in yours.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

impact said:


> Thanks man. Yup that's one of the many little issues of owning an older SC along with the gauge cluster and needles and random cracked brittle parts haha. I'm sure you've seen some of that in yours.


Tell me about it, I have seen them all. But still amazing cars. The SC was far ahead of their time when they was first release back in 92, with styling that still looks fresh today. Not many cars can say that. The first other one that comes to mind is the the 91 300zx/Fairlady

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Pambs (Jan 7, 2010)

This one holds very good though. I used to have a 93 300zx and needed a lot of attention


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice looking build so far. Love the lower door panels.


----------



## eighty5iv (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow. Looking very nice so far. Jealous of your gear.


----------



## fight4life28 (Mar 18, 2011)

Very Nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Pambs said:


> This one holds very good though. I used to have a 93 300zx and needed a lot of attention


Yeah and the pain in the ass part of the 300z's was there is no room to work on the motor. Everything is so tight in there, I hated working on my friends z but i do like them aside from that, killer car


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Amps came in today YEAH ME  

Genesis dual mono xtreme ( L6SE )









Genesis dual mono (L1R2)









Genesis Profile sub ultra ( I6SW X4)









And the dash is out to dye black


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great Amps!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

excellent work! really good skills with upholstery...is that suede that you did the old tweeter mounting at the upper door with? that is not an easy wrap and you did it perfectly! 

one suggestion, do you think you can mold in a 3" midrange of some type in your old tweeter location at the door? that would make for a badass 3 way setup upfront


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Well done so far! The LCD replacement is great. Can't wait to see more!

I am very jealous of your audio choices!


----------



## jlaudiolancer (Mar 27, 2011)

what did you use to paint the dash trim silver?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice. i wish i wasn't so afraid to touch my door panels  i would love to mount 2 in each door actually but i'm just afraid to touch them :-s i can do pillars and kicks but doors are a whole new story.


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Looking good bro. I like seeing tru DIY projects and this one is right up there.


----------



## rysc86 (Aug 2, 2011)

nice work and equipment. what are u doing to "dye" your interior? i wanted to change the interior in my car from blue to black. i was thinking of using Duplicolor's interior paint but I didn't know if it come out the way i want


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> excellent work! really good skills with upholstery...is that suede that you did the old tweeter mounting at the upper door with? that is not an easy wrap and you did it perfectly!
> 
> one suggestion, do you think you can mold in a 3" midrange of some type in your old tweeter location at the door? that would make for a badass 3 way setup upfront


Thank you, I've looked at your work also and you do some clean work man. 

I really thought about doing a 3 in the old tweeter location and I ran an extra set of wires up front just in case I decide to do it. I have the processing for it I just need the speakers and another dual mono. There's another decent chunk of change haha


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

jlaudiolancer said:


> what did you use to paint the dash trim silver?


Haha rattle can man. I used have to go look at what brand but as with anything else as long as you prep good and take your time you can make wonders happen. Just make sure you put enough clear coat on it so that you can wet sand it smooth and buff it out. It's probably hard to see in the pictures but those pieces are glossy like it came out of a paint gun. I'll get better pics when its together.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

rysc86 said:


> nice work and equipment. what are u doing to "dye" your interior? i wanted to change the interior in my car from blue to black. i was thinking of using Duplicolor's interior paint but I didn't know if it come out the way i want


I am using the SEM brand dyes. They seem to be the best thing to use without having to shoot out of a paint gun. Just prep good and follow the directions they give you and it will look factory in the end. I just finished up all the pieces and I'll post up pics later but to give you an idea of how durable it is if you prep good. I dyed the factory grab handles which are rubber and i can twist and bend it any way and it won't crack, even on the plastic pieces


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*You are the man!*

*Awesome build!* can't wait.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Got a little update. Dash is back together and most of the interior is back in. Mostly all of the wrapping and dyeing is done for now. I just need to find a black steering wheel and have someone stitch a new cover for the center console arm rest along with a few other things. 

Stock interior before









After


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I was a bit iffy with changing that really pretty tan interior for rather HOT black (i have black now) BUT you pulled it off perfectly, and it looks fantastic! I REALLY like the silver accent strip on both door and dash, FAR better than the wood grain. Also, the Alcantara (if that is what it is) looks the business! Stellar job bro...

any plans to do the steering wheel, arm rest, and carpet? Black wheel and armrest would look good with gray carpets. OH WAIT, I cant tell by just looking at the jams and mirrors, is the outside champaign? if so disregard


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

I still have to change out the steering wheel and I'm gonna have someone stitch a armrest cover in suede to match the other parts. I still have a few other small parts to do but I'm thinking f leaving the carpet tan. I think it gives it a little color and accent. Oh and I have to do the headliner in suede also


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Are you midbasses only secured to the plastic door panel or are they also bolted airtight to the metal door skin underneath?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm digging the new look. Are grills in your future? May I suggest wrapping the tweeters in black grill cloth? That copper ring is obnoxious and kinda brings a 'steal me' look to the dash.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

i really like the interior in black.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

The new look is so much better! Nice work!


----------



## eighty5iv (Aug 15, 2010)

wow. that looks badass. and as far as the dyes go I did a google search and all I found were vinyl spray cans from SEM. I didn't see any dyes.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

eighty5iv said:


> wow. that looks badass. and as far as the dyes go I did a google search and all I found were vinyl spray cans from SEM. I didn't see any dyes.


thats what it is, the colorcoat and classic coats are meant to spray onto plastic and vinyl to "dye" it. its not like food dye or something where you put it in a tube and squeeze it out


----------



## eighty5iv (Aug 15, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> thats what it is, the colorcoat and classic coats are meant to spray onto plastic and vinyl to "dye" it. its not like food dye or something where you put it in a tube and squeeze it out


oh. well that explains everything lol. something very good to know. truth be told, i was looking for a big ass box of powder to mix. lol. :dunce2:


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

fenis said:


> Are you midbasses only secured to the plastic door panel or are they also bolted airtight to the metal door skin underneath?


midbass is secured to the door panel but the panel its self has a lot of modification built with mdf and fiberglass to stiffen it up and get it sealed to the door. I might redo it and mount the midbass straight to the door but at this point I don't think I'm going to gain much by doing so


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

BowDown said:


> I'm digging the new look. Are grills in your future? May I suggest wrapping the tweeters in black grill cloth? That copper ring is obnoxious and kinda brings a 'steal me' look to the dash.


I don't think I want to do grill but it is in the back of my mind. I feel you on the steal me part but I like the look of the tweeter, I just have to take my chances haha (fingers crossed)


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

impact said:


> midbass is secured to the door panel but the panel its self has a lot of modification built with mdf and fiberglass to stiffen it up and get it sealed to the door. I might redo it and mount the midbass straight to the door but at this point I don't think I'm going to gain much by doing so


Have you got a pic of inside the door panel with the speaker removed?


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

That Pioneer deck is sexy. Digging the black interior. Perhaps flat silver or grey carpet would look better and still provide contrast?


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

I likes it. I likes it a lot. When you do the steering wheel and armrest, don't forget the steering column trim (around the controls). It kinda sticks out  Other than that, I think you've hit the mark.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

yup no worries that's on the list too along with a few other things


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Update time. I decided to tackle the amp rack and processor mounts today so I can get it wired and playing. I haven't had any music in the car in over 3 months and it's killing me. 

I want to show all the amps and processor but I have to problem of different size amps and different series. I decided to mount the sub amp over the gas tank and have the top of the amp show through the rear deck. It will give a nice look to the deck and also give a way for the hot air to escape via the fan mounted in the middle of the amp. The midbass and tweeter amps will have equal size windows to show them and that will take care of the problem of different size amps. Processor and basscube are mounted on the passenger side corner and the processor will also be shown but the basscube will be hidden.

I built the amp rack out of 1/8 x 1 1/2 inch steel and 1/2 inch birch. That means it was time to get old school and bust out the trusty hammer and vise. I got the pieces to hold all three amps without too much work.

I started with a straight piece and ended up with one like this and then I just had to copy it for the other side.

















The bottom of the mounts are bolted down with the factory bolts for the gas tank and the top is bolted through the front of the rear deck. I had to drill holes from in the trunk and holes from behind the rear seat to be able to bolt it in.

























View of the sub amp through the factory rear speaker opening. It looks off centered because of the angle I had to take the pic at









I used the 1/2 birch to make the plate that holds the 2 front amps. It is secured to the steel rack with bolts and the amps are secured to the plate with hurricane nuts.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Amps all mounted and waiting for wiring.

















Yes I know the amps aren't centered but the key to it is the emblems are even centered in the car so when i make the beauty panel it will look normal.









One good thing is that I can keep all the wiring running the same way ( Power on one side and signal on the other. Also I can still get to all the controls for the sub amp.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow this is really coming along nice. Now that turbo5upra has an SC300 I can kind of put this build into perspective. Are you doing subs in the rear deck on either side of the gas tank?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Impact,

Very nice build. I'd recommend rerouting the wiring for the fuel pump. There's plenty of wire there. I did it on both my SC's and it cleaned everything up along with helped with a noise problem in the second car. 

Here's a link to my old build:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gs/49945-1992-lexus-sc-300-build-stealth.html

You can see in the build pics how I rerouted the wiring. 

Shane


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Wow this is really coming along nice. Now that turbo5upra has an SC300 I can kind of put this build into perspective. Are you doing subs in the rear deck on either side of the gas tank?


I was going to go IB but I decided against it and I'm doing a spare tire well for either 4 Imagine 6.5's or a Morel Ultimo SC 12. Either one will be ported up through the rear deck.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

ssmith100 said:


> Impact,
> 
> Very nice build. I'd recommend rerouting the wiring for the fuel pump. There's plenty of wire there. I did it on both my SC's and it cleaned everything up along with helped with a noise problem in the second car.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I just have them in for test fitting now and I was getting ready to move the wires haha among other things


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

impact said:


> I was going to go IB but I decided against it and I'm doing a spare tire well for either 4 Imagine 6.5's or a Morel Ultimo SC 12. Either one will be ported up through the rear deck.


I love for the Ultimo SC


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Got more work done this weekend and it plays. Thank god cause I haven't had music in the car in about 4 months. I got a really good deal on a new Kinetik 1200 power cell to put in the rear of the car. I got the rest of the power and ground wires in and got it all wired up to the amps. I didn't get a chance to build my RCA cables yet so I just used some I had laying around at home for the time being. 

There might be a slight change in plans though......



























I'm testing out a Morel Ultimo SC 12" before I start building my sub stage. I built a quick test box and just laid it in the trunk for now and I'll run it for a week or so and see how things go before I decide on what setup I'm going with


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Anything keeping that battery from sliding to the rear and touching the + terminal to your - grounded battery strap?


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks good, real nice job on the interior color change. Curious to see how the trunk will look. Good Luck


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Anything keeping that battery from sliding to the rear and touching the + terminal to your - grounded battery strap?


Yeah the strap has it down tight and there is a lip on the floor piece that made under the battery. You can see a gap between the battery and the tie down because there is a nice rubber strip on the underside of the bar that gives it some nice grab on the battery. I haven't been driving it much since it's still a work in progress but I will have some type of insulation over the batt terminals and on the bar itself just for extra protection


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

impact said:


> Yeah the strap has it down tight and there is a lip on the floor piece that made under the battery. You can see a gap between the battery and the tie down because there is a nice rubber strip on the underside of the bar that gives it some nice grab on the battery. I haven't been driving it much since it's still a work in progress but I will have some type of insulation over the batt terminals and on the bar itself just for extra protection


Good to hear! She's coming along nicely though. Looking forward to the trunk buildup.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

My dash is done yeah  got the final missing piece to complete it. I got a deal on a 2000 celica gts steering wheel and airbag, got it wired up with my factory cruise control switch and bolted in. Now I just need to have a new arm rest cover stitched and the whole front half of the car is done.

Dash before









After


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Your going to hear this LOTS..... figure I'll be one of the first.

That transformation is astounding! I can only hope that mine turns out half this good.
You did a fantastic job!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

X2!!!


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Looks great! Nice gear too. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

WOW! Great job!
But what happend with lexus steering wheel, why did you changed it to toyota's one?


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys

The toyota wheel doesn't bother me much, the lexus sc300 is a toyota soarer in japan anyway haha. If I come across a lexus 3 spoke airbag for a good deal I might pick it up and swap it out. Thankfully they're all interchangeable


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

That steering wheel is way better, just need to swap out the toyota logo for a lexus one (or remove it all together)


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

That interior gives me serious wang every time I look at this thread.

Glad you took care of the steering wheel and column trim. Now, just do something about the seat belts


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow that looks great! Good all on that steering wheel. Just makes the other one look so bulky!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Interior looks fantastic bro! I did this to my Civic Si years ago and know just how much work it takes. Kudos to you man.. looks great!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

How bout an IS 3 spoker? Looks very close to what you have though.
and I know they are in the 250 price range.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

thats an option also, I'm pretty sure the IS airbag will drop in to this wheel but either way it's no biggie to me. I got this one for 100.00 with the bag so can't complain there haha


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

impact said:


> thats an option also, I'm pretty sure the IS airbag will drop in to this wheel but either way it's no biggie to me. I got this one for 100.00 with the bag so can't complain there haha


I hear ya, they look almost the same anyway.... You got a 
good deal, I would have done the same!


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Where did you go for the wheel? I'm looking for a complete S2K steering wheel to retrofit to my Accord. I seem to find a lot of them without the bag, which does me no good.


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

That steering wheel looks good - quite sporty. 

Hate newer steering wheels w/million buttons.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

jaikai said:


> That steering wheel looks good - quite sporty.
> 
> Hate newer steering wheels w/million buttons.


Same here, that's the "_only_" reason I haven't picked up a new Ferrari.


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

That and the stupid paddle shifters. Anything other than a stick, it's called an automatic.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr. T. said:


> Where did you go for the wheel? I'm looking for a complete S2K steering wheel to retrofit to my Accord. I seem to find a lot of them without the bag, which does me no good.


Thanks again for the kind words guys.

I got the steering wheel locally from a guy that had a smashed celica that he was parting out


----------



## morning_wood (Nov 13, 2010)

nice build.. i would love to hear this car when I'm on the island!!


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

morning_wood said:


> nice build.. i would love to hear this car when I'm on the island!!


Yeah not a problem just hit me up when you're up here and we can set something up.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok so I got about a week off from the other shop I'm working with so now I can focus on my own projects, mostly my car haha. I'm finally going to start working on the sub enclosure so I laid down two layers of deadener in the spare tire well to cut the resonance out of it. Now I have to put in a layer of carpet to keep the fiberglass bowl from rattling against the body of the car and after that I can prep and lay some fiberglass. Hopefully I can do that tomorrow!


----------



## moefi (Jul 26, 2011)

looking good so far


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

I ended up having other work to do today so I didn't get much done but I did line the spare tire well with a layer of backed carpet ( the same stuff we use for speaker boxes). That will help kill the rattle from the fiberglass touching the deadening. I also built the frame work for the fiberglass bowl. All I have to do now is get in there and tape it all up and lay my glass. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## !xobile (Nov 12, 2007)

The interior conversion alone makes me long for my old 5speed sc3. You should look into getting some supra seats to replace the stockers. They bolt right in and the seating position alone changes the whole feel of the car. Not to mention they're far more supportive.


----------



## audiofreak00 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice work. I bet it sounds awesome


----------



## eighty5iv (Aug 15, 2010)

Im excited. It looks like the trunk build is going to be some quality work like the interior. The anticipation for the final and build progress is making me anxious.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright got some work done in the past few days. I got the sub box finished up finally and now all that's left are all the trim pieces to finish everything off. 

I laid down all my fiberglass into the spare tire well and once it cured over night I popped it out and did a little more fiberglass in the thin areas. While that was setting I started working on the top baffle of the box. I wanted to build this box so that the top half can be removed and replaced with a different one if I ever decide to change subs. A lot of work went into fiberglassing the spare tire well and I don't want to have to do it again. I built that face and put a 2 inch lip on the bottom of it that will slide into the frame of the bottom piece then I put a layer of rubber weather stripping sealer on it to stop leaks. I screwed the face down with 4 screws on top and then drilled the sides of the box through the bottom frame and the lip for the face and secured it with hurricane nuts and screws. This way I know for sure it will be solid and not leak. I also used hurricane nuts for the woofer. I also added a few layers of deadener in the box before bolting it together. The box is secured down by bolting it to the factory mount for the spare tire.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Bolted together and installed


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I must say I hate tan! lol.... I had to have pre OBD2 so I could do an engine swap. Pre 96 with black proved almost impossible to find. I settled on a 95 with an auto... Black on Black... it's a scratch and ding sale on the outside but under the car is all but spotless. 

You sir have pulled tan off very well.... I have no idea how Lexus sold so many tan interior cars!

your wrapping skills are remarkable. I can only hope that my door panels turn out on par with yours. 

That said... going to roll with the stock stereo until winter comes.... LS400 brakes in hand. Wheels are taking a week to get to NY from PA???? lol.... Tuff' part is deciding between paint/ belt moldings and all or motor swap this winter lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Excellent work impact! Love the way you made the top interlock into the rest of the enclosure.


----------



## w211_ryda (Sep 13, 2011)

Quality work! Good job!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

dakine said:


> I've always wanted an TTSC. Nice work.


Car + 3k should get it done....


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

impact said:


>


Are those ports?


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Dang, you make it seem so easy. Nice work.


----------



## BevsM3 (Feb 19, 2011)

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW! Excellent work!!!


----------



## Konnan101 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey so I know this thread is kinda old, but I have a 95 SC400 and am redoing the install in my trunk. 

Impact, do you have any pictures of the completed install? I would love to see what you did to hide everything in the trunk, and make it look more stock.


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

subscribed! I will be drawing inspiration for when I get to finishing the sound system in my Soarer


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice work. Great craftsmanship skills.


----------

